# Batch zum Verschieben und mehr



## Larsson (1. März 2005)

Da ich totaler Anfänger bin,bräuchte ich jemanden, der mir eine Batch schreibt die folgendes tun soll:
                                    Schneide alle Dateien im Ordner Programme aus
.
.
.
                                   Erstelle einen neuen Ordner mit dem Namen 1012542ff
.
.
.
                                   Dadrin erstelle einen neuen Ordner mit dem Namen 3215
.
.
.
                                                  Hier füge die Dateien ein



Wäre das machbar
Wenn jemand nen besseren Weg zum gleichen Ergebnis hat, ich bin offen für alles ^^


----------



## Dennis Wronka (2. März 2005)

Wo genau soll dieser Ordner 1012542ff erstellt werden?
Als Unterverzeichnis des Ordners den Du archivieren willst?

Ach ja, eine Batchdatei kann nichts ausschneiden und einfuegen, sie kann lediglich verschieben. Das Ergebnis ist aber das gleiche.
Ausserdem soll, der Ordner immer 1012542ff heissen und das Unterverzeichnis darunter immer 3215?


----------

